
Can You Make Swiss Trains Even More Punctual? (Data Science Competition) - MasterScrat
https://medium.com/crowdai/can-you-make-swiss-trains-even-more-punctual-ec9aa73d6e35
======
MasterScrat
We are very excited to introduce this new challenge :D

Feel free to ask any question here (or on Medium), we are around to help.

